# can you use a 24 volt battery for a 12volt trolling motor



## daltonmcgill (Jan 30, 2009)

its probably a stupid question but i already have a 24 volt battery and i dont want 2 buy another 1 if i dont have to but if i have to can i can i use 2 12 volt batteries in parrlel


----------



## russ010 (Jan 30, 2009)

i dont think you can use a 24v battery for 12v equipment - it will burn it up! I wish there was a way to wire it, but I doubt it would be successful

You can run 2 12v in parallel for 12 volts - pos to pos, neg to neg


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 30, 2009)

russ010 said:


> i dont think you can use a 24v battery for 12v equipment - it will burn it up!
> 
> You can run 2 12v in parallel for 12 volts - pos to pos, neg to neg


k thank you


----------



## Zum (Jan 30, 2009)

Your question is messing me up alittle.
I agree with Russ,you can't use a 24volt battery on a 12 volt trolling motor.

Are you using 2 batteries in series to get your 24 volts?pos to neg to pos to neg.
If you are theres 12 volts there you can grab.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 30, 2009)

i was wondering if i could use a 24volt battery but i cant so im gonna get 2 12 voolt bateries


----------



## sparkbr (Jan 30, 2009)

With two 12 volt batteries, you could run them in series to supply whatever else on your boat is 24 volt, but hook the trolling motor to only one battery. See below


Ground------(-)Battery(+)------------12V-------------(-)Battery(+)--------24V to boat components 
 /\ 
(+)
Ground-------------------------(-)Trolling motor

Ok that didn't come out right on the drawing. The red txt should attatch the trooling motor (+) to the 12V


----------



## ben2go (Jan 30, 2009)

You can use a 24V battery on a 12V trolling motor.However,it will live a short life and die a horrible death. :mrgreen:


----------



## Macgyver (Feb 1, 2009)

yes you can use a 24V battery to power 12 v accessories such as a trolling motor , but you'll need a voltage converter.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2009)

for the price of one of those converters you can buy 4 - 12v batteries.. the only thing with the converter is you have to find one that will handle all the amps your going to be pulling


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 1, 2009)

how much does a 12 volt usually cost aint it like 78 dollars at walmart


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2009)

yea... exactly 78, and then $9 off if you have a core to trade with


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 1, 2009)

o whats a core lol


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2009)

an old battery.. they call it a core deposit


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 1, 2009)

so i can take a car battery or doe sit have to bee deep cycle


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think it matters... you can go straight back to the automotive section with whatever you have and do it all back there. Here's a tip - you can generally get a battery with a newer date on it at the back of the rack the batteries are on. Pull of the first few, they will probably have a sticker on them that says 1/09.. they will probably have a few that say 2/09. I would get the freshest batt's with the most recent date (month/year)


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 1, 2009)

o ok thank you for the tip


----------



## Macgyver (Feb 1, 2009)

russ010 said:


> for the price of one of those converters you can buy 4 - 12v batteries.. the only thing with the converter is you have to find one that will handle all the amps your going to be pulling



I don't believe that was the question.....lol.............. he asked if it could be done , I was just telling him how. 

I don't think a trolling motor (12 volt , lets say 40#) will pull but about 30 amps max. A 30 amp converter runs about $120 .....https://www.powerstream.com/dc1.htm


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 1, 2009)

lol i think i will buy a battery lol my trolling motor is 45


----------

